# Pork Butt Reheat



## seven10ashbury (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm smoking a pork butt Saturday to take to work Monday. Any suggestions on how I can reheat it in the oven so it doesn't get dried out? People have been begging m to bring one in and I don't want to screw it up. Do I reheat it fast or slow? For how long? At what temperature?  It's about 7-8lbs pre-smoked.

[email protected]


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have a crock pot ? If so save the juices and defat. Add to the meat and put in a baggie. Warm the meat in the crock slowly.

If not you can reheat in the oven using the same method in an oven proof pan and maybe add a little apple juice to keep it moist


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2012)

If using the oven put it in a roasting pan add a little apple juice or finishing sauce then foil the top tightly and bring it up to temp with the oven at 250 or 275 and it should be good.

Here's a link to a very good finishing sauce  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## seven10ashbury (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanx guys! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2012)

I frequently reheat in a Crock Pot. I load it with the cold PP that has already been mixed with my Foiling Juice and heat it on High until it hits 165*F then reduce the temp to warm. A covered pan in an Oven is certainly an option with me and the USDA liking 325*F to get the job done asap...JJ


----------

